# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Guppy gathering

## jhseah

Just thought I should share this piece of info. to those guppy lovers here at AQ.

There's a Guppy gathering on National Day.
Pls refer to the following website for more details.

http://asia.groups.yahoo.com/group/c...d/message/2522
Enjoy!!!
 :Smile:

----------

